# would you have the surgery?



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

Almost 1 year ago they found multiple nodules on my thyroid, both sides. I had the ultrasound and a biopsy, which was negative, but a bad specimen. I've had lots of hypothyroid issues and was diagnosed with Hashimoto's. However, all my blood tests are negative, showing nothing. I had a repeat ultrasound just last week. I see the surgeon again for follow up after that. Do you think I should just have the darn thing out? WWYD?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yup, and I have felt much better. Best wishes with your decision.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

were your levels 'normal' before the surgery then?
i know now you did the right thing, you having cancer and all. but before, did you doubt the surgery? you had lots of symptoms huh?


----------

